# Chocolate MH Stud



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

*Chocolate Stud: Locked "N" Loaded's Down and Dirty MH*

WI. CHOCOLATE STUD: Locked 'N' Loaded's Down And Dirty MH (MUD) ( Master Hunter 22 Mo.)Only trained during the summer months to earn his MH!.sire: ( FC-AFC It's All Over Now Baby Blue X Heidl's Believe It Or Not MH) Mud is a Guide Dog For Upland And Waterfowl. Mud is a machine, retrieving Over 3000 birds each Season. Mud is 80 Lbs. Has a natural point for upland,great marker,looks,style,desire along with a great personality he passes on to his pups. Mud is hunted from US to Canada. Also a great house and family dog! Mud Has All Clearences And Is Eic And Cnm Clear!!! PROVEN PRODUCER OF TRAINABLE GOOD LOOKING PUPS! All litters are posted on our website free of charge . Natural,chilled and frozen breedings available. References available.


----------



## tanko (Aug 19, 2021)

Interested in a chocolate girl 3-5 years old.
Any leads would be greatly appreciate.
Thanks very kindly!

Tanko


----------

